# Can I make my buns sick??



## cirrustwi (Apr 14, 2005)

I went to my doctor today and I have strepthroat. I started my meds today, but I wasn't feeling welllast night and I was cleaning bunny, ferret and rat cages. Iknow that the ferrets and rats can catch colds and flus, but not strep,how about the buns? Also, I'm going to pick up my flemishtomorrow afternoon and I need to know if I would make himsick? I talked to my doctor and he said I wouldn't becontagious to people because I was given a shot of antibiotics today,so I'm thinking that goes for critters too. 

I'm most worried about my buns because I was around them for hours lastnight and Elvis was snuggling in bed with me for most of the day beforemy doctor called with the strep culture results.

Thanks 

Jen


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 14, 2005)

Pam already answered me in my Maybe getting a flemish thread!!

Sorry, I posted it twice because I was really worried and really wantedan answer quick and I know the flemish thread has been here for alittle while.

Jen


----------



## pamnock (Apr 14, 2005)

For those who didn't see the other reply:

In families suffering from recurrent strep infections, one study foundtheir family pets to be negative for Strep A (the strain that causesstrep throat in humans).

I have not found any evidence that rabbits can easily be infected with strep A through casual contact with an infected human.

Pam


----------



## LittleMija2 (Apr 15, 2005)

I was told that they can catch any type ofinfection if its bacterial, as opposed to viral,however, Itoo have never seen or found proof and i have looked. I was told theycan get skin infections and eye infections from the same bacteria asopposed to actual " strep throat".I do wish they would domore studies as well. I'd tend to agree with pam at this point as icant find any proof either. I'll keep researching it though.


----------



## LittleMija2 (Apr 15, 2005)

From whatI keep findingread,group A strep ( common strep throat) is not contagiousfromhumans torabbits, but, this is not to say that they cant beinfected with it, because in the studdies for vaccines, they useinfected rabbits - so Im not sure how that works? I keep wondering ifthe rabbit cant catch it or carry it, how would he beinfectedfor research?

I think what id also consider is that when you have strep throat youcan also carry other secondary bacteria as well and who knows what thebunny is succeptible to or not. When Im really sick I do avoid kissingmy girls and i alwasy wash my hands, but Im paranoid anyway lol. Itsnot difficult to be better safe that sorry i figure.

Group C streptococci, can can cause illness in annimals and can betransferrd to humans. This is a less well known type of strep infectionand more common to annimals.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 15, 2005)

*LittleMija2 wrote:*


> they use infected rabbits - so Im notsure how that works?


In some studies, the strep A was injected into the rabbits.

Pam


----------



## LittleMija2 (Apr 15, 2005)

I guess the way Im thinking is that if therabbits were injected and it did create illness, then they are notimmune to this bacteria as the studdies suggest. Unless what they aretrying to say is that a rabbit can only be infected through blood bornetransmission. Did the rabbits get sick?

The only other way a rabbit could be immune becides an immuneresponsethrough the blood would be based on the defences ofthier natural bacterias. My guess is maybethier oral and skinpathology is simply not a suitable place for strep A to grow based onthe flora mix. /would that be a logical conclusion?... on why bunniescant catch it from humans?

but then i thought about this...

If the flora mix is in fact the line of defence agasint strep inbunnies, then what about a bunny with disturbed flora, or onantibiotics or already fighting off another infection. do you think hecould catch it?

Just a thought.. 

sniffle sniffle, caugh( cause i had a sore throat this week too lol... and have been avoiding my girls )


----------



## pamnock (Apr 15, 2005)

Humans do not produce the samestrong"anti-M-protein" response that rabbits do.The M protein of Strep A prevents the phagocytes from effectivelydevouring the Strep Apathogen. Because rabbits havesuch a strong immunity response, they are the most likely source of avaccine for humans. So far, attempts to vaccinate and coaxthe humanimmune systeminto producing "super"antibodies against Strep A have been unsuccessful.

However, there will generally be a small portion of the population withhigher immunity to certain diseases, which is why not every personexposed to Strep (or other diseases for that matter)willbecome infected.

Reference:http://www.bordeninstitute.army.mil/historiesofcomsn/section4.htm

Pam


----------



## LittleMija2 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ok, Is thier an emotion somewere for a bow or asalute? What about a worship icon lol? You are fantastic. My bunniessend thier kisses.

This is really awesome information. Im so happy you are here, this isgreatresearch!Now I can go give mybunnies smoochies lol.

It really is nice to know that there is someone out there who knows somuch about rabbits, it makes you feel safer knowing you can askquestions and get the answers. 

Thanks Pamnock.. Bunny goddess!


----------



## pamnock (Apr 15, 2005)

Be very careful -- you are inflating my head totremendous proportions . . . and that can't be a very good thing:shock: LOL

Pam


----------



## LittleMija2 (Apr 15, 2005)

awwe, well dont worry, bunny kisses have a humbling effect hehe


----------



## erin (Apr 20, 2005)

I guess all I want to know if I have a cold can my bun get it?


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 12, 2005)

*bump*


----------

